# At The Workstand: Helpful "How To" Service & Rebuild Instructions



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's a place for detailed pictorial "how to" service, overhaul, and repair instruction threads and links.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2017)

New Departure DD 2 speed,

how to overhaul, service, and repair courtesy @videoranger

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nd-dd-2-speed-hub-service.74351/


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's a link to a bike I picked up for my girl as a Valentine's day gift last year. The thread covers everything from how it looked when it arrived, clean up, servicing, close-up pics of hub innards, adjustments to the final product on the road again.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-one-in-the-work-stand-v-day-gift.85806/


----------

